# This winter in South Central....



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

This has been a great snow year for most of Colorado so far and I thought I would throw up a TR of what we have been up to here in South Central Colorado... 

Hope you all enjoy..

It started for us in late Dec. Just got to love the lift rides at monarch when they look like this after 4 feet in 3 days..











Then the sun came out and they had a extra seat with Hixton, Harv, and boys on the monarch cat.. 





























































There was a great turn out for "the wood after new years bash" considering it was a 6 mile snowmobile ride or hike to get there!!





















More pics in the following posts....


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Now that we were into January it was time for the back country season to start!! Early Jan left us with some great bluebird days and cold smoke pow..




























































Yea Jan was great here around our local zones...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice pics RDNEK, I'm surprised you didn't wait until after the Treasure Mtn trip...but I guess now you will have something to bump it with next week...!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually we just got back from TMH today - that place is just unbelievable with the amount of easy to access lines... I am downloading the pics from the last few days up there and will add them once it is done .


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well I cant say enough good things about the boys up at the TMH or the treasure mountain hut. They showed us a great time and got us out to the trailhead just before we would have been snowed in for a few days..

Sorry for the lack of action shots but as the avy danger had us going from safe zone to safe zone and not much time to break out the camera..


It all started with hand digging a single track road for the sleds - about a mile of hand dug road!!












While gettin the road done we were inspired by a couple of climbers on this ice climb..










Once up at the hut it just took a bit of ether to get the cat fired up and the road knocked in..










Got the sleds ready to go for laps out the front door at 3 a hr...










Not a bad view out the window either.










Soon we were looking down this 1700 ft of bottomless w laps at 3 a hr... Oh yea the reason we dug that road!!










Our house for the stay..










After a few lines it was time to break out the kite..










Then another day filled with lookin down lines lilke this..










Great trip with some awesome folks. Thanks again to max, skyler, and skinny boy for gettin us to what we wanted to ride. If you ever have a chance to get up there for a few days I would recommend that you go and plan to stay at least one day longer than you think you will need.. Caus you will not want to leave at the end of your trip. Yea I cant wait to make it back in the spring once the snow sets up a bit!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks like your doin some sick ridin this year, Nek. Nice! Just got back last night from silverton. There was a lot of talk about Treasure...Stan the Man was our guide there. Your name came up. Cant wait to check that place out.


----------

